# Terry Seminar on Women & Weight Loss



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

Forgive my intrusion in the Women's Cycling forum, but my wife just listened to this and I thought you might find it interesting.

http://www.terrybicycles.com/seminar.html

It's a web seminar about women and weight loss. Good info.

FYI, It's about an hour long.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Mr Wood said:


> Forgive my intrusion in the Women's Cycling forum, but my wife just listened to this and I thought you might find it interesting.
> 
> http://www.terrybicycles.com/seminar.html
> 
> ...


"Intrude" any time you like. Thanks for the link. Sounds interesting.


----------

